# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Письмо от Гугла

## Зинка

[COLOR=rgba(0,0,0,0.87)]Адрес мой_адрес@mail.ru указан в качестве резервного для восстановления доступа к аккаунту [email protected].[/COLOR] [COLOR=rgba(0,0,0,0.87)]Это не Ваш аккаунт? Нажмите здесь.[/COLOR]



[COLOR=rgba(0,0,0,0.87)]Предотвращена попытка входа в связанный аккаунт Google

[email protected]


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0,0,0,0.87)]Кто-то  хотел войти в Ваш аккаунт из стороннего приложения, используя Ваш  пароль, но мы заблокировали эту попытку. Рекомендуем Вам проверить  статистику аккаунта и убедиться, что у посторонних по-прежнему нет к  нему доступа.Посмотреть действия
[/COLOR]Это сообщение о важных изменениях в Вашем аккаунте и сервисах Google.
------------------------------------------------
Пришло письмо от Гугла мне на mail.ru
Линки такие:
"здесь" (добавила пробелы):
https: // accounts.google.com/AccountDisavow?adt=AOX8kir_hrnbvxmfm_qx52BPkPD552o  H2fKOmvtB7-RNRxMV9YL12CQE&rfn=27&anexp=givab-fa--mdv2-fa

"Посмотреть действия":
https: // accounts.google.com/[email protected]&  continue=https://myaccount.google.com/alert/nt/1549078107000?rfn%3D27%26rfnc%3D1%26eid%3D-1975772890778129838%26et%3D1%26anexp%3Dgivab-fa--mdv2-fa

Нажать не рискнула.
Вдруг опасно ?
Как проверяют такие письма ?
Проверяет ли их mail.ru ?
Можно ли отфорвардить это письмо кому-нибудь на проверку ?
Вообще, существует ли какой-то адрес, куда можно форвардить сомнительные письма ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

